# Older Pens



## montmill (Mar 1, 2022)

Here are a couple of older pens we've had. The blue one is a Schaefer and was my graduation present from my parents. Note the fill tube is stuck out, I suspect it's just dirty. The other one is one my wife had. She remembers a green cap matching the nib and the end piece. The threads don't thread on, again I suspect maybe dirty. Anyone know anything about these pens? 










Does anyone restore these?


----------



## RobS (Mar 1, 2022)

PaperWantsaPen








						Paper Wants A Pen
					

Restored Vintage Fountain Pens




					paperwantsapen.com
				




He specializes in vintage pens, and has done a lot of Schaefer .


----------



## jalbert (Mar 1, 2022)

Bottom is a sheaffer snorkel. It’s got a very complex filling mechanism, so I would second what Rob said, and send to the above or other knowledgeable repairer.


----------



## Bryguy (Mar 1, 2022)

I do restore antique pens and I love the Shaeffer Snorkel. It has a unique filling system, the restoration of which is beyond me. I found this https://antiquedigger.com/collections/fountain-pen-restoration-service I recommend you get it restored and start using it. Nothing writes like a good fountain pen. I own a number of Shaeffers and love them. I get my restoration supplies from http://www.indy-pen-dance.com/restorations.html. they are great people and will also restore a Snorkel. Do you know anything about the other pen? Have you unscrewed the barrel to see what kind of filling system it has? I can almost guarantee that pens like these will need more than a cleaning as,over time, the ink deteriorates the rubber parts.


----------



## NJturner (Mar 1, 2022)

I am not sure if Richard Greenwald does the actual repairs, but he is known as someone who sources and sells lots of parts for current and antique pens. I am sure he might be able to refer you to a highly qualified repair person, as he travels in the same circles. Might be worth a call. https://richardlgreenwald.com/


----------



## Martin G (Mar 1, 2022)

I sent my mother's Shaeffer snorkle to Indy Pen Dance for restoration.  They did a great job with it.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Mar 1, 2022)

Indy Pen Dance is known for the repair activities and being good folks. I only favor them because they are in Indiana and haven’t had a chance to interface with them yet. 





__





						Fountain Pen Sales & Restoration Nib Repair & Customization
					





					www.indy-pen-dance.com


----------



## montmill (Mar 2, 2022)

Thank you all. The top pen has a cartridge fill just like modern pens. It looks art nouveau in style. My wife remembers a cap but thinks she's lost it.  It's a small pen similar in size to the current Tiny Giant. We'll certainly discuss options.


----------



## mlconnelly (Mar 2, 2022)

The Southern Scribe (Rick Horne) does excellent work also.


----------

